# Play chords in harmony vs arpeggio



## chihwahli

Learning the differences between the many chords and giving them a tag as how they feel as I hear them.

I noticed that playing triads in harmony or arpeggio both ways sound good. I can identify the differences easily between them.

With chords like minor add 9th, Diminished 7, 11th,etc my ears have a lot of difficulty to identify the differences if I play each of the complex chords in Harmony.

I tried playing the more complex chords arpeggio, that way it sounds good again.

Play in Harmony, it sounds like a child bashing on the piano. Although I could think of a use certain complex chords: Warning sign as in very dramatic sense . More uses I cannot think off.

Is it wrong to play , for instance 11th, etc chords in harmony?


----------



## Bwv 1080

chihwahli said:


> Is it wrong to play , for instance 11th, etc chords in harmony?


No, but voicing is important - you dont have to play all 6 notes in an 11th chord. Also avoid a natural 11th on a major or dominant chord- #11s are almost always used


----------

